# bleeding after disbudding



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I had a buckling last night that was disbudded just fine, but after about 10 minutes, suddenly started bleeding from the skin around the horn base. I had a friend do the disbudding, who had never had this happen, and I could not remember seeing this happen, and we did not know what to do. I ended up calling a vet, after we had plastered the area with blood stop powder, but I am wondering if the best thing to do would have been to cauterize the area with the iron? We were afraid of making the wound worse, and since I have no good experience, I did not know either way. It was scary, very scary as the wound bled for about 2 hours...I was holding pressure the whole time, to no avail. Even blood stop powder didn't help at first. Vet said to cauterize, but since we had applied all the powder, that wasn't practical. So then he said to use cotton or shred up some tissues and pack it in the spot and then apply vet wrap. Leave for two hours (which actually worked) and then loosen. What I am wondering is if this is normal, and what is the best way to address it in the future, or possibly prevent it? Thanks so much.
Anita


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

carterize is best IMO


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Sondra,
Will this not make the wound larger? We were worried about making a larger hole/wound/area to bleed, but if the iron would sear the blood vessel, then that was what we were looking for? 
thanks,
Anita


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I tip the iron side ways and use the side edge to just stop the bleeding.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Anita,

I wouldn't say that this is exactly normal, but it can happen. I've had that happen a few times. Did he have any horn buds showing yet? or feel any? Was the hair kinda swirly around his horn bud? I ask because I am wondering if he were polled? I've not had in all my yrs a polled goat born. I've bought some polled though but their offspring were not polled. 

I say cauterize too, that stops the bleeding. So many eons ago my oldest son began to have nose bleeds about the age of 6. I had made a dr appointment for the next morning after a bout the night before. Well....in the wee hrs of that morning he had another nose bleed. It was a gusher and I couldn't get it to stop. Panic set in because thats how my grandfather died at the age of 21, from a nose bleed back in 1914. Took him to the ER room. The dr on call was a skilled der but with a horrid bedside manner. He cauterized his nose without numbing it to stop the bleeding. 

You might want to spray the area with blue coat to keep maggots out and cover with light gauze. 

Hope he gets better soon.


----------

